# Reprogramming Japanese Navigation system



## Worthing2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new so I apologize as this must have been asked before.

The misses wanted a Murano so I got her an Import - naturally the Nav system is in Japanese so any ideas on the best ways to get this reprogrammed....if it's possible?

Cheers


----------



## liviehuni (Jul 31, 2010)

Worthing2009 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new so I apologize as this must have been asked before.
> 
> The misses wanted a Murano so I got her an Import - naturally the Nav system is in Japanese so any ideas on the best ways to get this reprogrammed....if it's pos


----------

